# Balance between protein, fat and carbs



## johnrubinstein (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi

I was recently diagnosed with Diabetes type 2.

I'm using the My Fitness Pal app on my iPad/iPhone to complete a daily food log. For my height and weight, a sedentary life style and a goal of losing 1lb / week, the app sets a target of 1,500 cals per day with the balance being 50% carbs, 20% protein and 30% fat.  

I have been  following this regime strictly and have, in fact, succeeded in losing between 1-1.5lb/wk.  What I'm not certain of is whether the balance between carbs, protein and fat as set by the app is along the right lines.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 5, 2018)

To me it sounds a bit high in carbs, but it depends what works for you.  You will be loosing weight because you are eating less calories per day then you need.

1500 cals / 2 = 750 cals

750 cals / 4 cals per carb -> 187.5g Carb a day!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 5, 2018)

Well done on the weight loss
I would also say that your diet would appear to be high in carbs
I was diagnosed last Sept 29th 2017 same age as you 66, T2, HbA1c 78.
Immediately put myself on a HighProtein/HighFat/ Low Carb Diet
Between Sept 29th and Jan 2nd 2018 Weight loss 2.5 stones, waist from 38" to 33"
HbA1c count Jan 2nd, 33 - non diabetic range
The best approach I and others have found is low carbs and initially my daily intake of carbs was between 60 and 75gr
I didn't worry about the fats or the protein level to much
There are many others on here extremely well versed @johnrubinstein than I am regarding the science and how the body handle low carbs and high fats.
as @Mark T states 187.5 g/Carbs per day seems a little on the high side but everyone is different .
I didn't calculate any balance I simply just reduced the carbs and still do to as low a level as I possibly can.


----------



## Beck S (Feb 5, 2018)

Basically, what are your BG levels looking like?  If they're regularly down in the 4-7 range then the carbs are good for you.  If they're not, then you need to reduce.  I aim for between 100-120g a day, which is higher than a fair few people here, but at the moment seems to be ok for me.  If you go lower than 130g a day, which is the recommended daily minimum carb intake, then you need to increase either your protein or your fats.  Fats are probably easier to increase, protein is probably better for you!

On MyFitnessPal, I'm currently set to Carbs 30%, Fat 30%, Protein 40%.


----------



## johnrubinstein (Feb 6, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Basically, what are your BG levels looking like?  If they're regularly down in the 4-7 range then the carbs are good for you.  If they're not, then you need to reduce.  I aim for between 100-120g a day, which is higher than a fair few people here, but at the moment seems to be ok for me.  If you go lower than 130g a day, which is the recommended daily minimum carb intake, then you need to increase either your protein or your fats.  Fats are probably easier to increase, protein is probably better for you!
> 
> On MyFitnessPal, I'm currently set to Carbs 30%, Fat 30%, Protein 40%.



Hi Beck

Thank you, and thanks to all who have responded. 

My HbA1c is 51. My BC levels average 5-7. From all the replies it is clear my carbs intake needs adjustment. My Fitness Pal app set me a daily goal of 205. I will adjust. On the plus side, the average consumption for the past 7 days shows 117. 

You say if I go below 130 per day then I need to increase my fats or protein. My concern about fats (e.g, full fat Greek yoghurt) is the potential impact on cholesterol. I tend to be just  a little on the high side and there's a history of heart disease in my family. I read very contradictory information about fats. 

Thanks again. I'm quite new to having to think about carbs, fats, proteins , portion sizes etc. 

John


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 6, 2018)

@johnrubinstein 
HI John
Just to give you an example if I may.
I can have a 3 rasher bacon and egg sandwich on a  Lidl high protein roll 8gr carbs, buttered quite thickly and my BG levels will drop pre 5.7 to post 5..1, 2 hours later. The fats are taking care of any carbs.


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @johnrubinstein
> HI John
> Just to give you an example if I may.
> I can have a 3 rasher bacon and egg sandwich on a  Lidl high protein roll 8gr carbs, buttered quite thickly and my BG levels will drop pre 5.7 to post 5..1, 2 hours later. The fats are taking care of any carbs.


And am I right in thinking that your cholesterol levels have fallen since you adopted a lower carb diet? I'm sure I was reading another thread earlier where a couple of members said theirs had. I know @Mark Parrott's have.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 6, 2018)

Robin said:


> And am I right in thinking that your cholesterol levels have fallen since you adopted a lower carb diet? I'm sure I was reading another thread earlier where a couple of members said theirs had. I know @Mark Parrott's have.


Yes @Robin
Mine dropped from 4 to 3 in 3 months which surprised me totally seeing as I was eating 1/2 cow each week or so it seemed


----------



## Drummer (Feb 6, 2018)

I can't give you the full details without finding last years diary but at the first recheck my triglycerides were at 2 and after a full 6 months of cream and fatty foods - they were 1.5 - all the ratios between the different parts were ideal, normal, good etc - and all my clothes were too big. Some were falling off.
Oh - and as for the diabetes - what diabetes? 
I have checked my blood pressure a few times as I have a tester at home - that shows normal too.
I would not want to call some eminent people liars, but all the warnings about healthy eating do not seem to apply to me.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2018)

@Drummer is right.  Fat has little effect on cholesterol.  We produce that ourselves.  What commonly happens on a LCHF diet is the ratios improve (ie: LDL/HDL/Trigs) even though the overall number may stay the same (which is what happened to me.  It's very important to get the breakdown figures as the overall number basically means nothing.  My DSN actually told me that my ratios show I have an extremely low chance of a heart attack or stroke.  Which was nice.


----------



## johnrubinstein (Feb 6, 2018)

Robin said:


> And am I right in thinking that your cholesterol levels have fallen since you adopted a lower carb diet? I'm sure I was reading another thread earlier where a couple of members said theirs had. I know @Mark Parrott's have.





Vince_UK said:


> @johnrubinstein
> HI John
> Just to give you an example if I may.
> I can have a 3 rasher bacon and egg sandwich on a  Lidl high protein roll 8gr carbs, buttered quite thickly and my BG levels will drop pre 5.7 to post 5..1, 2 hours later. The fats are taking care of any carbs.





Vince_UK said:


> @johnrubinstein
> HI John
> Just to give you an example if I may.
> I can have a 3 rasher bacon and egg sandwich on a  Lidl high protein roll 8gr carbs, buttered quite thickly and my BG levels will drop pre 5.7 to post 5..1, 2 hours later. The fats are taking care of any carbs.



@Vince_UK. How encouraging! But can you please explain what you mean by "the carbs are taking care of the fats"?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2018)

Fat slows down the speed at which carbs are absorbed by the body.  Fibre does a similar thing too.  I add double cream to my porridge so it doesn't spike me.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 6, 2018)

johnrubinstein said:


> @Vince_UK. How encouraging! But can you please explain what you mean by "the carbs are taking care of the fats"?


@Mark Parrott  has just claified it @johnrubinstein
He is far more well versed that I could possibly be in the science of carbs and fats. I have always taken my lead from his posts to be honest. All good advice and guidance.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 7, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Mark Parrott  has just claified it @johnrubinstein
> He is far more well versed that I could possibly be in the science of carbs and fats. I have always taken my lead from his posts to be honest. All good advice and guidance.


Oh shucks, @Vince_UK!  You'll make me blush.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 7, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh shucks, @Vince_UK!  You'll make me blush.


'tis true
Between you @Mark Parrott  and @Kaylz I get an amazing degree of guidance on the food front etc. Both minds of information.


----------



## johnrubinstein (Feb 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Fat slows down the speed at which carbs are absorbed by the body.  Fibre does a similar thing too.  I add double cream to my porridge so it doesn't spike me.



Thanks @Mark Parrott .  Very helpful.  And, boy, your stats are impressive! Let's see if I can begin to emulate your rate of progress.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 8, 2018)

johnrubinstein said:


> Thanks @Mark Parrott .  Very helpful.  And, boy, your stats are impressive! Let's see if I can begin to emulate your rate of progress.


Thank you.


----------



## johnrubinstein (Feb 8, 2018)

johnrubinstein said:


> Thanks @Mark Parrott .  Very helpful.  And, boy, your stats are impressive! Let's see if I can begin to emulate your rate of progress.


@Mark Parrott. Just one more question: Got your take on fats and carbs. But I guess you still limit your intake of saturated fats? I love full fat Greek yoghurt. But most of the fats in this are saturated.  Is that off the books for me?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2018)

Jon - the clue here is 'everything in moderation' and that includes sat fats and unsat fats as well as every other mortal thing in a balanced diet!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 9, 2018)

johnrubinstein said:


> @Mark Parrott. Just one more question: Got your take on fats and carbs. But I guess you still limit your intake of saturated fats? I love full fat Greek yoghurt. But most of the fats in this are saturated.  Is that off the books for me?


I don't watch my saturated fat intake at all.  Another myth.  In a recent programme on the telly (Trust Me I'm A Doctor) they tested coconut oil, which is 80% saturated fat to see the affects on cholesterol levels.  The people who took it all lowered their cholesterol levels, which really confused the experts.  So the conclusion they came to was there must be good sat fats & bad sat fats.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 9, 2018)

I have never counted fats, protein or even sugar. The only thing I have every focussed on has been the carb content and my cholesterol level at the check on Jan 2 had dropped by 25%.. I think I stated before form 4 to 3. That would support what @Mark Parrott is saying. HbA1c also dropped from 78 to 33 in a 3 month period.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 9, 2018)

The thing is fat is very filling.  I probably don't eat any more fat than I used to before diagnosis.  Just seems like I do because I'm cutting back on carbs.  It's all about eating unprocessed real food.  Problem is so many foods these days are highly processed, even things you think should be fine.  Try to make meals yourself from scratch so you know whats going in it.  Trans fats should still be avoided.  I also want to add that everyone's dietary requirements are different.  What I eat will not suit other people.  You need to find out what suits you best & keeps BG within reasonable levels.  Trial & error, really.


----------



## DaveB (Feb 13, 2018)

Personally I ignore calories. They are useful for measuring energy output for example in the gym but have little meaning for food intake. The body metabolises carbs, fats and proteins in very different ways and some calories are wasted and some foods need calories for metabolising. So, in summary I would forget calories. So the whole world has got it wrong? Think about it. I go for low'ish carbs and have enough fats and proteins to feel full. The scales will guide you finally for food amounts and balance.


----------

